# Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad



## irabu (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw an article about an Audi allroad owned by a Doug Doern that had RS6 brakes installed by a company in Canada called Hyperformance Braking and Control Systems. I would also like to make this conversion. The article indicated that some machine works had to be done to get the brakes to fit properly. I have called Hyperformance to find out what needs to be machined but my calls have gone unanswered. I have also not been able to contact Doug Doern. The installation appears to be fairly straightforward but I do not want to spend $2000 plus without having as many facts as possible. Is there anyone out there that can help?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (irabu)*

seriously go with a stoptech kit...give bob hamm a call at stratmosphere....he's the owner and a former allroad driver he is very knowledgeable and can set you up with a nice kit....I have the stage 2 and LOVE it,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irabu (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (diive4sho)*

Will do that if I absolutely have to. Trying to maintain a factory built look.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (irabu)*

I was also thinking of ugrading the brakes. But I was thinking of doing the rears first since what I've read so far says that the rears are more likely to wear out first. Can anyone attest to this? I've only owned my allroad for about 3 weeks so I'm learning as much as I can.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (ErockBar1)*

Never heard of the rears wearing out faster...unless someone drove with the parking brake on. We have all manner of allroads come thru the shop too since they came out.
I put EBC greens on all the corners of mine and that made a noticeable difference in stop feel and bite. The stock brake set-up is more than adequate for 'normal' driving IMO. Of course one could go crazy and bolt on some RS6 or Porsche calipers and rotors for the ultimate....but the car, and most cars for that matter depreciate too fast to make that worthwhile...again IMO.


----------



## irabu (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (Jim's16VScirocco)*

Have you heard of some one bolting RS6 or Porsche Brakes to an allroad. How difficult is this?


----------



## irabu (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (ErockBar1)*

Rears are not a problem. I dive on the German Autobahn daily. I am constantly cycling between 130 mph to 60 mph. I have warped 4 sets of front rotors in less than 4 years. I have never had to change the rear rotors or pads. If you live in the US you will not have a problem. If you drive like we do here in Germany you won't have a license.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (irabu)*

RS6 brakes are 'bolt on' to the ar...easy enough but its the price new that hurts....and not many used sets from a junked car around either. I think one needs larger diameter wheels as well, 18" at least.
Porsche calipers are pretty easy to install also, just need the correct caliper 'hat' which I think a few companies here in the states have in their kits they offer.
Stop-Tech stuff is great too. I have their 2 pot calipers on one of my track VWs...and you can get them w/o thier logo etched in the caliper also for a clean look, which I dig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Installing RS6 Brake on 2004 allroad (Jim's16VScirocco)*

I think stratmosphere is still offering the free shipping on all stoptech kits....get on it


----------

